# Two pretty pretties



## glorycloud (Sep 20, 2017)

Here are a couple of Au buttons. I did the small one and it's probably
my last refine for a while. I still am an urbanite with no place to refine.  

The bigger one was a toll refine by Topher and I thank him for his professional
and quick work for me!  

Anyway, here they are for your viewing pleasure. 8)


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Sep 20, 2017)

glorycloud said:


> The bigger one was a toll refine by Topher and I thank him for his professional
> and quick work for me!
> 
> Anyway, here they are for your viewing pleasure. 8)



Thank you for the shout out, it was my pleasure.

Now I really wish I would have refilled the acetylene tank and remelted your button! 
I guess I can hold on to the hope that you let me rerefine ALL of your button family. :mrgreen:


----------



## glorycloud (Sep 20, 2017)

LOL - I ran out of MAPP gas right in the middle of melting this button. :lol: 

It turned out OK after I ran to Home Depot for a new bottle. 8)


----------



## UncleBenBen (Sep 21, 2017)

Nice work fellas!!

I was thinking just the other day that there has been a lack of eye candy being posted in the gallery lately. I'm guilty of of not posting also. Thanks for showing off your buttons glorycloud, I'll get my last one up in a few minutes. Everybody else... Let's see them!!!


----------



## Aeon13 (Oct 1, 2017)

Great buttons there cloud! 8) 

Are those AR refined?


----------



## glorycloud (Oct 1, 2017)

I did the smaller button using the AP method and only once refined.
I believe Topher used nitric for the processing of the material on the larger button.


----------

